# Caesar 3



## Racer D (Sep 18, 2003)

I've seen how some games can be transformed pc to mac so I've been wondering, is there a way to make a pc version of Sierra's caesar 3 into a mac version?
(I hope this isn't considered warez, I do have original pc game so I don't feel like paying for it again)
I know the mac version of caesar3 exists so maybe it is possible?

oh and is there a demo for mac? can't find it :\
[edit: downloading something, hope it's the right thing, but I think this is classic version, there any native OS X?]

tnx


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 18, 2003)

how have games been transformed pc to mac without being ported?


----------



## Racer D (Sep 18, 2003)

nb3004: for games, that base on quake engine, you just have to download the mac .app file but the other files (maps, bots...) are the same as the pc version

so, now I got here a mac caesar3 demo and a caesar3 pc version full, anyone has any ideas?


----------



## Arden (Sep 18, 2003)

Yeah, buy the full Mac version.  The add-on files that you mentioned are typically free, and it's the original game (containing the engine and the system application) that need porting and cost money.  So you can't just push a button and transform a game from Mac to PC.  Would that you could, though...


----------



## MisterK (Sep 26, 2003)

You cant just switch a game from Win to Mac or the other way around if that were possible alot of my deep dreams would be a reality. Eighter keep playing C3 on your Win or go to the store where you bought the game and tell them you made a mistake and accidently bought the Win version. That works sometimes......sometimes


----------

